# PS2 rates in Bangalore.



## sam_1710 (Jul 11, 2006)

HI..
     I'm stayin in Bangalore and i'm plannin to get a PS2...
From where can i buy it and how about the cost????

Thank you,
SaM


----------



## Chirag (Jul 11, 2006)

Old PS2 is around 7k and PS2 slim is 7.2-7.5k.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 11, 2006)

Black market like Burma Bazaar or Hong Kong Bazaar u get it for 6k....and u bargain u can get it for 5k .U want brand new in sony show room its around 9-10k...I am talking about the slimline ones


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 11, 2006)

well wait 3 months and get an XBOx 360


----------



## nidheeshb (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I would like make set of friends in banglore......who would like to exchange or share their PS2 games so that we could save the money on buying new PS2 games....Anyone interested please contact me on 09986154166....i m located in banglore....pls ask for nidheesh..

Thanks


----------



## desiibond (Apr 15, 2009)

I think it's 6k in Sony World. There was a bit advert recently in papers confirming the new price change.


----------



## Baker (Apr 15, 2009)

it is 6450 rs in sony world with 1 game free
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


nidheeshb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I would like make set of friends in banglore......who would like to exchange or share their PS2 games so that we could save the money on buying new PS2 games....Anyone interested please contact me on 09986154166....i m located in banglore....pls ask for nidheesh..
> 
> Thanks


am intrested buddy.....
we can make this thread active ..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112196


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 15, 2009)

^^^ SPAMMER


----------



## jasica (Apr 21, 2009)

i know one place in blore for ps2... i think it could help you. you can check out the price thr n thn decide on buyin it... they r reasonable..

*in.88db.com/bangalore/Services/Post_Detail.page/Sport/Video_Games/?PostID=768699


----------



## narasimha_test (May 4, 2009)

Hello, recently I went to SP Road and checked the prices, it is 5700 with 1 game dvd.


----------

